# ATI Radeon 7670M vs Nvidia GT630M



## Empirial (May 22, 2012)

Hi, 

Which one is faster & better for Gaming?

Thanks!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 22, 2012)

I believe the HD 7670 is faster.. Because  the GT630M is a rebranded GT540M which is roughtly equal to 6550D.. Im not sure if 7670M is also a rebranded one but on paper it seems faster


----------



## Empirial (May 22, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> I believe the HD 7670 is faster.. Because  the GT630M is a rebranded GT540M which is roughtly equal to 6550D.. Im not sure if 7670M is also a rebranded one but on paper it seems faster



Sure???


----------



## ico (May 22, 2012)

HD 7670M is 20% faster.


----------



## Empirial (May 23, 2012)

ico said:


> HD 7670M is 20% faster.



Oh ok thanks! BTW I've one more question which isn't related to GPU. I read that Microsoft Windows Any time Upgrade kits does not support OEM version. If I'm not wrong then all laptops comes preloaded with OEM copies right so it means we can't use these kits?



Empirial said:


> Oh ok thanks! BTW I've one more question which isn't related to GPU. I read that Microsoft Windows Any time Upgrade kits does not support OEM version. If I'm not wrong then all laptops comes preloaded with OEM copies right so it means we can't use these kits?



Please Reply.


----------

